# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  دراسة تعديل أسس القبول للبكالوريوس والتمديد للريماوي رئيساً للتطبيقية

## عُبادة

عمان- حاتم العبادي  - يدرس مجلس التعليم العالي تعديل أسس القبول في الجامعات لدرجة البكالوريوس المعمول بها حاليا.
وشكل المجلس خلال جلسة عقدها أمس لجنة مختصة برئاسة وزير التعليم العالي لدراسة اسس القبول لوضع ''تصور جديد لهذه الأسس لتطويرها لتحقيق مزيد من تكافؤ الفرص في القبول في الجامعات''.
وقرر المجلس في الجلسة التنسيب بتجديد تعيين الدكتور عمر الريماوي رئيساً لجامعة البلقاء التطبيقية لمدة أربع سنوات،وتعيين الدكتور صالح الشرارة قائما بإعمال عميد كلية الآداب في جامعة الحسين بن طلال، بالإضافة الى استثناء الجامعة الألمانية الأردنية من قوائم القبول الموحد.
ووافق على توصيات اللجنة المكلفة بتقديم تصور شمولي لتحفيز الطلبة على التسجيل والبقاء في الجامعات في محافظات الجنوب ، ليتم تنفيذ ما أمكن من التوصيات.
وابرز التوصيات التي قدمتها اللجنة، إعادة النظر في توزيع الدعم الحكومي من أجل زيادة المبالغ المخصصة لجامعة مؤتة، وجامعة الحسين بن طلال، وجامعة الطفيلة التقنية وزيادة رواتب أعضاء هيئة التدريس والكفاءات الفنية المتخصصة وزيادة البعثات والمنح للطلبة المتميزين والراغبين في الالتحاق بهذه الجامعات والإسراع في تنفيذ عطاءات الوحدات السكنية للطلبة وأعضاء هيئة التدريس واستكمال البنية التحتية لجامعتي الطفيلة التقنية والحسين بن طلال.
وطالب وزير التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي الدكتور عمر شديفات خلال الجلسة رؤساء الجامعات بإلغاء تكرار التخصصات بين الجامعات، داعيا الى إنشاء مراكز تميز لأعضاء هيئة التدريس في كل جامعة في مجالات معينة.
وأكد استمرار عمل اللجنة المشكلة من قبل مجلس التعليم العالي والمكلفة بدراسة أوضاع الأكاديمية العربية للعلوم المالية والمصرفية لما فيه مصلحة الطلبة والعاملين بالأكاديمية منوها إلى انه سيتم مناقشة كافة القضايا العالقة مع الأكاديمية خلال لقائهم المرتقب مع رئيس مجلس أمناء الأكاديمية حمود بن سنجور.
وعرض الوزير لأهم الإجراءات التي تمت لتنفيذ الإستراتيجية الوطنية للتعليم العالي والبحث العلمي للسنوات (2007-2012) حيث تم التركيز على ضمان استقلال الجامعات مالياً وإدارياً وأكاديمياً ومشروع القبول الموحد الالكتروني وتطبيق معايير الاعتماد العام والاعتماد الخاص على مؤسسات التعليم العالي والتزام الجامعات بإيفاد الطلبة من الأوائل في التخصصات التي تحتاجها الجامعة إلى جامعات عالمية مرموقة ورصد المخصصات المالية لذلك، الى جانب تحديث البرامج والخطط الدراسية لمواكبة التطورات العالمية في مجال التعليم العالي وتحسين البيئة البحثية وتشجيع الفرق العلمية متعددة التخصصات، ودعم طلبة الدراسات العليا المتميزين في مؤسسات التعليم العالي.
وأكد على الجامعات ضرورة متابعة تنفيذ التوصيات المتعلقة بالإستراتيجية لافتا الى انه سيتم عقد جلسات خاصة بذلك.

----------


## تحية عسكريه

تحياتي يا كبير مشكور  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------

